# State Symphony Orchestra of Russia (Svetlanov Symphony Orchestra)?



## iceskate (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello. Long time no see.
From Deptember 2010, a Japanese conductor will assume a post as a principal guest conductor to this orchestra.
http://gaso.ru/en
So I would appreciated it if you will inform me of this orchestra's World level, grade, and World popularity, etc.

Thank you in advance.
iceskate


----------

